# Wheels & Lowering Spring help, pointers needed.



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have never used B&G Springs, I dont think you should have any problem rubbing. Now with the car wash rails etc. thats going to depend on the vehicle once it settles. I lowered my girls cruze with the Eibach prokit. Drop isnt too low and still retain a stock like ride but it handles the turns way better. "Me personally" I think the Eibach is the best spring to use if you are looking for better handling and not so much drop.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I was looking at the Eibachs but they don't give me the desired lower front than back. Their site lists 1.2 F/R. B&G are the only ones I could find that actually list a lower front.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Thanks for the input! I was looking at the Eibachs but they don't give me the desired lower front than back. Their site lists 1.2 F/R. B&G are the only ones I could find that actually list a lower front.


no problem. I think it should be good with the 18's


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Never use an automatic car wash with rails that guide you when you have aftermarket wheels. Not only do they not do as good of a job washing your car, the brushes and moving cloth things can and will damage your paint. No matter how much it looks like the tire protects the edge of the wheel its just not worth the risk of curbing up the wheels and if it does happen good luck getting the car wash owners to own up to the damage or cover it.


----------

